# WHAT is the Red Sox manager THINKING??



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

He's got the Yankees on the ropes. The crowd has been out of the game since the 2nd inning. Then he brings the crowd to life by bringing in the pitcher the Yankees hate the most?? What a moronic move!

The Yankees are back in the game and it's all because he gave them the motivation they needed.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

His staff is dog tired. He is not wearing anyone out. Will it work? I don't know. But it is 9-3 in the 8th right now.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:listenup: Go Sox!


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Well, it looks like they've weathered the surge, but that has got to be one of the dumbest moves a manager could make.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I knew the WHOLE TIME they would win! The WHOLE TIME I tell you. I never doubted the red Sox for a minute. LOL

Seriously though I am incredibly happy. My father is ecstatic. And you can imagine how hard it is to make the father of a 175 year old Indian chief ecststic.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

I made it through about inning 4 before falling asleep on the couch, then I woke up just in time to see the last batter for the Yankees. Looking at the box score, it doesn't appear that Boston was in too much trouble. Possibly it was done to piss of NY and rub their nose in it?

I knew when Damon hit his grand slam the Yankees were in trouble.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

wow, you lucked out sleeping through the terror of the inning pedro picthed. but we made it through, so it's all good now...


----------



## Pils (Sep 20, 2004)

Sweet victory. Anytime the Yanks lose is enough but I got to see my boy Ortiz w/ a MVP trophy. Can't lose any worse way imagineable, hehe.


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

I was at the "baaaaaah" with a bunch of Red Sox fans. It was nuts. I can't wait for the World Series.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

My wife is a lifelong cardinals fan and works overnight. She was on a break when the 7th inning started and called me - I told her the Choke was coming because I couldn't believe that Pedro was on the mound... 2 doubles, going from 8-1 to 8-3 in a heartbeat - surely the Ghost of George Herman has possessed Francona...

...but they weathered the storm...

I'm still in shock..


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Choke! Ha! Did you see what our bullpen did AGAIN against the Cardinals!

I bet they put Oswalt in before they allow any of the bullpen to relieve Clemens today.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I was so glad the Red Sox finally beat the Yanks. The Curse of the Bambino is DEAD. They can't use it no more. The Yankees are Done. What will be remembered most. The Red Sox being down 0-3 and coming back to win 4 straight. That was the unthinkable against The Yanks and Boston overcame. We all have witnessed the collapse of the Yankees. A New era is starting in baseball and the Yankees are on there way out. Steinbrenner with a $280 million dollar payroll and they couldn't get it done. I look for Alot of Changes next year on the Yankees. I see a mediocre team at best.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Geologists are reporting rumblings around Mt. St. Steinbrenner


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

durl said:


> He's got the Yankees on the ropes. The crowd has been out of the game since the 2nd inning. Then he brings the crowd to life by bringing in the pitcher the Yankees hate the most?? What a moronic move!
> 
> The Yankees are back in the game and it's all because he gave them the motivation they needed.


Yeah, he should judge what pitchers to bring in based on crowd reaction and not the game situation. That's what a good coach would do (extreme sarcasm intended)! He must be a pretty bad coach; all he did was guide his team into the World Series. He should be fired (more sarcasm)!

By the way, when exactly did the Yankees ever get "back in the game"? Seems to me the Red Sox held a pretty good lead right from the beginning!

Don't you just love armchair coaches?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I was rooting for a Red Sox - Houston World Series from the getgo...

It's nice to get some new blood in there..and REALLY nice to give the NYY a taste of their own medicine.  I'll bet there will be major changes with the Yankees in the offseason - Steinbrenner's ego won't allow him to avoid blaming virtually everyone in sight for their record-setting CHOKE JOB. :eek2: 

Ticket to Game 7 of the ACLS - $475.

Late-night bar viewing of Game 7 of the ACLS - $65.00

Royal butt-whipping of the Yankees in Game 7 of the ACLS (In High Def, no less) - PRICELESS. :hurah:


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Armchair coaches will still have a field day with how Francona managed the 7th inning. Take a look at the box score:

Martinez IP: 1, H: 3, R: 2, ER: 2, BB: 0, K: 1, HR: 0, PC/ST: 20/15, ERA: 5.40

Martinez has recovered to "OK" from his dreadful end of the season. And it's not a case of putting in a pitcher who will bring the Yankee fans back into the game. It's a case of bringing in a pitcher who promptly GIVES UP TWO RUNS and has the Yankees believing in themselves once again.

Even the announcers noticed that Martinez' fastball was 85-87MPH for the first batters, but not until the end of the inning did he get it blazing up another 10MPH (they suggested it was a lack of a proper/regular warmup routine - how it's different for starters and relievers).


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Msguy said:


> I was so glad the Red Sox finally beat the Yanks. The Curse of the Bambino is DEAD. They can't use it no more.


Hold on a moment... I am a Red Sox fan. And the curse is not dead until the RedSox win the world series.

Both NL teams look tough, and the Red Sox may have a good battle on their hands.

Reverse the Curse


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

It'll be strained in the household now.. Wife is a lifelong Cardinals fan. I've followed and been a fan of the Red Sox since my late grandfather introduced me to the game. Oldest daughter went to school wearing a Cardinals t-shirt because one of her teachers said kids should wear red to school to support the Red Sox.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

invaliduser88 said:


> Choke! Ha! Did you see what our bullpen did AGAIN against the Cardinals!
> 
> I bet they put Oswalt in before they allow any of the bullpen to relieve Clemens today.


Did you see what the Cardinals did to the Houston pitching staff again last night.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

djlong said:


> It'll be strained in the household now.. Wife is a lifelong Cardinals fan. I've followed and been a fan of the Red Sox since my late grandfather introduced me to the game. Oldest daughter went to school wearing a Cardinals t-shirt because one of her teachers said kids should wear red to school to support the Red Sox.


You obviously have a very intelligent wife, not to mention an amazing daughter. :lol: C'mon Djlong, a house divided is a terrible thing. Feel the love, feel the force, become part of the Cardinal' Nation.


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

Bogy said:


> Did you see what the Cardinals did to the Houston pitching staff again last night.


 :goodjob: Absolutely! Rock On Red Birds!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

As much as I will be rooting against them for the next week or so i ahve to congratualte the Cards. I guess this will be out 3rd world series against you. I cant wait.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

It should be a great series. I'm looking for it to go 7 games.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

As long as the Red Sox win the last game it can go any number of games and I will be happy.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Bogy said:


> You obviously have a very intelligent wife, not to mention an amazing daughter. :lol: C'mon Djlong, a house divided is a terrible thing. Feel the love, feel the force, become part of the Cardinal' Nation.


That's what my wife is hoping for *after* the World Series.

My NL team is/was the Montreal Expos. I am *so* <bleeping> mad at what has been done to that franchise. Wife asked me if I would be a fan of the team in DC. I told her I honestly didn't know. I didn't think of it at the time but I suppose it will also depend on who owns it, what happens with the RICO suit etc..

But, in my indecision, my wife was murmuring "...come... Come to the Cardinals side of The Force..."

Mind you - this was before St. Louis won the pennant. Before Boston won theirs..


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

My daughter, living in St. Louis about 3 miles from the Busch Stadium still couldn't get to sleep at 3. When she went to the kitchen the tv was still on and the celebration was still going. She thought seriously about walking downtown to join it, but went back to bed.


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

Geronimo said:


> As long as the Red Sox win the last game it can go any number of games and I will be happy.


I too expect a great series and for it to go 7 games. But I will be cheering for the Cards and expect them to be the ones celebrating at the end of game 7. Boston is a great team but St. Louis is fantastic. They won more road games than most teams won at home.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Good point. Their road and mome records were almost identical----and both were excellent. St. Louis has not gotten the attention they deserve this year. I will be rooting for Boston but you have to respect what the Cardinals have done. 105 wins is impressive---especailly in a division with as much good pitching as theirs.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

The Red Sox are looking to break the curse of The Bambino, so far Pujols and the Cardinals have done a pretty good job of beating the curse of the Sports Illustrated Cover. :lol:


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

although I'm clearly rooting for the Red Birds, I can't take anything away from Boston. These are clearly the two best teams in baseball - this is the way the world series is supposed to be. Both teams have players who are hurt, but playing and playing well (probably in some pain). Both are class organizations and baseball is well represented. I'm still holding out for a split in Boston then a return to Busch stadium to get the lead.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm hoping for the Cards to win tonite, and then to come back to St. Louis and win the next three.  I'll be in St. Louis this week, now if I could just afford tickets.  I will probably have to make do by going to a sports bar with my daughter and watching with a crowd of other fans.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sox 2 games, Cards 0


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Lets see how they play when surrounded by Cardinal Nation. 
Anyone want to loan me $11,900 for a seat behind home plate? I promise to wave.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Bogy said:


> Lets see how they play when surrounded by Cardinal Nation.
> Anyone want to loan me $11,900 for a seat behind home plate? I promise to wave.


Just as long as you don't hold a cell phone to your ear while you wave. Geez...I HATE that.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

durl said:


> Just as long as you don't hold a cell phone to your ear while you wave. Geez...I HATE that.


I refuse to flash my breast. :lol:


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

This is what red sox manager is thinking. 








:lol:   :grin:


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

Nick said:


> Sox 2 games, Cards 0


Could it be time for the Red Birds to reintroduce Boston to The Curse? They're in our park now. Three straight, then all we need is a split back in Boston.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah Boston cannot use the DH in a national league park


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

To answer the original question of this thread --- 

The RED SOX Manager is thinking he's 54 outs away from winning the World Series. :lol:

If the Red Birds don't get their act together real quickly, it'll be over in 5 or 6 games.

The Yankees are history. The curse is dead. 

...and I'm neither a Red Sox fan nor live anywhere near that part of the country...but you gotta like the scrappyness and "never die attitude" of this team. Schilling is the "Brett Favre" of the whole playoffs so far....any team that can win 2 consecutive games with 4 errors in each clearly has destiny in their camp.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Im an Orioles fan and i want the curse to continue,,cause once the curse is over theyre stop invading our ballpark and that will hurt our attendance.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steveox said:


> Im an Orioles fan and i want the curse to continue,,cause once the curse is over theyre stop invading our ballpark and that will hurt our attendance.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :nono:


----------

